# Paysafecard auszahlen lassen



## xMarci21x (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo.

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr ahnung habt. Ich habe ein Paysafecard Konto und hab da bisschen Geld drauf. Nun wollte ich mich schlau machen wie ich es am besten auf mein Konto bekomme.

So abbuchen kann man es ja nicht.


Vill habt ihr ja eine Ahnung und kennt euch damit aus.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Februar 2015)

Kann man eigentlich nicht auszahlen lassen. Steht ja auch immer auf dem Kassenzettel, das Guthabenkarten nicht zurück genommen werden. Allein schon als Schutz vor Geldwäsche etc.
Am Besten gibt du es einfach bei Steam o.ä. aus.


----------



## xMarci21x (16. Februar 2015)

Ja und wofür ist den so ein Paysafecard Acc gut ?


----------



## Seeefe (16. Februar 2015)

xMarci21x schrieb:


> Ja und wofür ist den so ein Paysafecard Acc gut ?



Du kannst damit dein Guthaben sammeln und bezahlen. Von auszahlen ist keine Rede. Steht aber auch in der beschreibung was der account einem bringt bzw. was sich damit lassen lässt. hast du jetzt z.b. 10 cards mit jeweils cent beträgen kannst du die zusammenlegen. 
Auszahlen geht nicht.

lg seeefe


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2015)

xMarci21x schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr ahnung habt. Ich habe ein Paysafecard Konto und hab da bisschen Geld drauf. Nun wollte ich mich schlau machen wie ich es am besten auf mein Konto bekomme.



Das geht nur, wenn du dafür bezahlst. 
Gib das Geld so aus und verzichte auf einen Paysafecard Account. Das ist leider reine Abzocke.
Die Zeiten, als man sich das Restguthaben noch aufs Konto gut schreiben lassen konnte, sind leider vorbei. Daher lohnt Paysafecard nur noch dort, wo du einen Betrag hast, der einer Guthabenkarte entspricht.


----------



## Mayday1980 (17. Februar 2015)

wo kann man die eigentlich überall nutzen?
arbeite jetzt nebenbei an einer tanke und die dinger verkaufen sich wie warme semmeln.


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2015)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> wo kann man die eigentlich überall nutzen?
> arbeite jetzt nebenbei an einer tanke und die dinger verkaufen sich wie warme semmeln.



Da gibt's schon einiges: https://www.paysafecard.com/de-de/verwenden/

Mir wären die Dinger trotzdem zu umständlich. Bei den meisten Sachen funktioniert auch die Kreditkarte oder wenn's sein muss Paypal, wobei der Laden auch nicht viel besser ist.


----------



## Lee (17. Februar 2015)

Kauf dir davon Steam Guthaben


----------



## Seabound (17. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da gibt's schon einiges: https://www.paysafecard.com/de-de/verwenden/
> 
> Mir wären die Dinger trotzdem zu umständlich. Bei den meisten Sachen funktioniert auch die Kreditkarte oder wenn's sein muss Paypal, wobei der Laden auch nicht viel besser ist.



Paysafecard ist doch viel besser als Kreditkarte. Im Laden/Tanke aufladen und gut. Muss man nicht die ganzen Bankdaten angeben wie bei Kauf mit Kreditkarte. 

Ich hol mir immer PSC und Kauf davon Riotpoints für LoL.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mal gelesen das dies möglich sein soll, aber nur auf Umwegen, also das man zb auf einer Glücksspielseite das Geld einzahlt und danach von der Seite das Geld auf sein Konto überweisen lässt.


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Paysafecard ist doch viel besser als Kreditkarte. Im Laden/Tanke aufladen und gut. Muss man nicht die ganzen Bankdaten angeben wie bei Kauf mit Kreditkarte.
> 
> Ich hol mir immer PSC und Kauf davon Riotpoints für LoL.



Naja, ich finde es bequemer meine KK-Daten irgendwo einzugeben als erst zur Tanke zu fahren, um mir so ein Teil zu kaufen. Wenn ich mir irgendwo einmalig was für 2 Euro kaufen möchte, fände ich eine Paysafecard für 10 Euro (etc.) zudem blöd weil ich den Rest des Geldes für nichts nutzen würde und dann vielleicht vor dem gleichen Problem wie der TE stehen würde.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2015)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> wo kann man die eigentlich überall nutzen?
> arbeite jetzt nebenbei an einer tanke und die dinger verkaufen sich wie warme semmeln.



Eigentlich kann man damit überall bezahlen. Glücksspielwebsiten ala Tipico, Spieleseiten wie Steam-Store oder anderen Keyshops, dazu kommen unzählige free2play games und noch vieles andere. 



			
				ΔΣΛ;7187109 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal gelesen das dies möglich sein soll, aber nur auf Umwegen, also das man zb auf einer Glücksspielseite das Geld einzahlt und danach von der Seite das Geld auf sein Konto überweisen lässt.



Meistens haben diese Seiten aber einen mindest Betrag ab dem ausgezahlt werden kann.


----------

